# Novabrik



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I have been asked to install Novabrik on an ICF. Anyone here have any experience with it?


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*Here's a non answer*



wallmaxx said:


> I have been asked to install Novabrik on an ICF. Anyone here have any experience with it?



One of my friends asked me to quote Novabrik for one wall of his house, When i saw how ugly it was , And the complications regarding corner returns and window sill and header treatments,  I never got back to him.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

The HOs are dead set on this stuff...maybe I need to bring them alternative options.

Thanks for the input.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

I had to watch the video....Skip Crumpecker????? R U Kiddin' me? This is evidence of the further retrogression of this once beautiful profression.....4 hours and your certified?? Yikes...I worked for Hensel Phelps back in the early 80's, they were a huge outfit, but this makes it look like they are a WallMart builder now...sheesh..


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Novabrik are an alternative for an application where there is no brick ledge, i.e. a retrofit. They are expensive, ugly, and do not finish out well (corners and sills). They are no longer available in Central Texas.


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

> They are no longer available in Central Texas.


Pass by a dealer in Bangs (near Brownwood) on a pretty regular basis. Maybe I'll stop in next time I do to check it out.

JVC


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I have all the info, samples and a wall of it here still.


----------

